# irc/xchat amd64 issue...



## demo (Aug 2, 2010)

hi, first off i'm new to freebsd, been running it 3days now with gnome up and running nicely. I had just upgraded ports packages (whopping 8 hours ) but everything went smooth, except for "xchat 2.8.8".

I had originally installed xchat, which was "2.8.6" i believe... i was given a build error for xchat 2.8.8 after finished the ports upgrade. I get this:


```
[demo@beasty:/home/demo]% cd /usr/ports/irc/xchat
[demo@beasty:/usr/ports/irc/xchat]% sudo make install clean
===>  xchat-2.8.8 is only for i386, while you are running amd64.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/irc/xchat.
[demo@beasty:/usr/ports/irc/xchat]%
```

Now xchat is my favourite irc client, as i'm familiar with it, i have tried xchat-gnome but is not to my liking. Is there any way i can install xchat 2.8.8 somehow or revert back to 2.8.6? The ports upgrade removed xchat completely, and the above output in my terminal obviously isn't doing much.

Thanks for any help.

btw: heres the version i'm running:

```
FreeBSD beasty 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:36:49 UTC 2010     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 2, 2010)

irc/xchat runs perfectly fine on a 64-bit install.


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD box 8.1-STABLE FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #0: Sun Jul 25 22:41:15 CEST 2010     toor@box:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/box  [B]amd64[/B]

$ pkg_info -IX xchat
[B]xchat-2.8.8[/B]         An X11 IRC client using the GTK+ 2 toolkit
```

I see nothing in the port's Makefile limiting it to i386. Is your ports tree up to date? Did you run portsnap(8) before installing?


----------



## demo (Aug 2, 2010)

@DutchDaemon
yes it appears to be...


```
[demo@beasty:/usr/ports/irc/xchat]% sudo portsnap fetch
Password:
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap6.FreeBSD.org... done.
Latest snapshot on server matches what we already have.
No updates needed.
[demo@beasty:/usr/ports/irc/xchat]% sudo portsnap update
Ports tree is already up to date.
[demo@beasty:/usr/ports/irc/xchat]% sudo make install clean
===>  xchat-2.8.8 is only for i386, while you are running amd64.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/irc/xchat.
[demo@beasty:/usr/ports/irc/xchat]%
```


----------



## demo (Aug 2, 2010)

Well this appears to be working fine for the moment, is there any advantage to running the 2.8.8 version? i,e security patches etc.


```
beasty# pkg_add -r xchat
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.1-release/Latest/xchat.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: warning: package 'xchat-2.8.6_7' requires 'python26-2.6.5', but 'python26-2.6.5_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'xchat-2.8.6_7' requires 'perl-5.10.1_1', but 'perl-5.10.1_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'xchat-2.8.6_7' requires 'pkg-config-0.23_1', but 'pkg-config-0.25' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'xchat-2.8.6_7' requires 'freetype2-2.3.12', but 'freetype2-2.4.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'xchat-2.8.6_7' requires 'pango-1.28.0_1', but 'pango-1.28.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'xchat-2.8.6_7' requires 'enchant-1.4.2', but 'enchant-1.6.0' is installed
```

(sorry for double post i can't edit)


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 2, 2010)

That's pretty weird.  It builds just fine on amd64 here.

Have you tried reverting the options to default?  If all else fails, you can reup your ports directory with `# portsnap extract`.


----------



## demo (Aug 3, 2010)

i just tried re-extracting ports

`# portsnap fetch` 
`# portsnap extract`


```
...
<snip>
...

/usr/ports/x11/yalias/
/usr/ports/x11/yeahconsole/
/usr/ports/x11/yelp/
/usr/ports/x11/zenity/
Building new INDEX files... done.
[demo@beasty:/home/demo]% sudo portsnap update 
Ports tree is already up to date.
[demo@beasty:/home/demo]% cd /usr/ports/irc/xchat
[demo@beasty:/usr/ports/irc/xchat]% sudo make install clean
===>  xchat-2.8.8 is only for i386, while you are running amd64.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/irc/xchat.
[demo@beasty:/usr/ports/irc/xchat]%
```

however same problem. i'm completely lost, however the version installed with `pkg_add -r xchat` appears to be working fine for the moment, i'll just have to skip updating it for now i guess. Weird.


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 3, 2010)

Okay, from /usr/ports/irc/xchat/Makefile

```
.if defined(WITH_SOCKS)
ONLY_FOR_ARCHS= i386
BUILD_DEPENDS+= ${LOCALBASE}/lib/libsocks5.a:${PORTSDIR}/net/socks5
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--enable-socks
.endif
```

So, rerun `# make config` and uncheck the SOCKS line.

EDIT:  You may want to contact the maintainer, since net/socks5 doesn't appear to be marked i386-only.

EDIT2:  Well, I commented out the "ONLY_FOR_ARCHS= i386" and built it with socks support and it dropped core when I tried to connect.  So there's that.


----------



## demo (Aug 3, 2010)

@fronclynne
thanks for reply, must be the problem, i did choose socks5 support on the config when it prompted me. i'm booted in arch linux at the moment, but ill try your suggestion tomorrow morning. cheers


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2010)

(as always: leave default options of ports alone, unless you absolutely need to add/remove an option)


----------



## demo (Aug 3, 2010)

Disabled socks5 support, all is working good now. Thanks for reply's everyone, problem solved.


----------

